# PCB con Tango



## JuAnSiTo (Oct 20, 2007)

Hola! es la primera vez que entro a esta página, espero poder familiarizarme pronto que el ambiente que hay aquí.

Bueno, el motivo de mi primier tema es el de preguntar si: _*Alguien utiliza el tango para hacer PCB?*_ Lo que pasa es que tengo que hacer trabajos para el insituto con este programa, y tengo problemas para hacerlo funcionar. En mi insituto me dicen que copie la carpeta de 'tango' en el 'C:' de mi ordenador, y lo hago hago clic en el archivo: tango.bat, para ejercutarlo. Es aquí cuando tengo el problema: *Se ma abre sin problemas, solo que cuando lo abro todos los nombres que salen en el menú y el resto de la pantalla, me salen con simbolos extraños*. Alguien me podría ayudar para solucionar este problema?

Bueno, eso es todo, espero que alguien pueda ayudarme, se lo agradecería. 

Bueno, hasta la proxima respuesta!  



			
				Apollo dijo:
			
		

> Mensaje reubicado.  EL título no puede contener las palabras "Ayuda", "Principiante", "Urgente, etc... Título editado


----------



## tiopepe123 (Oct 20, 2007)

Mi viejo tango, funcionando en MSDOS, pues primero empieza por lo facil, busca el tango.exe y le haces boton detecho y propiedades y prueba en el menu de compatibilidad.

Con el notepad mira el tango.ini

mira la configuracion del config.sys y el autoexec.bat del cole.

Si no lo puedes solucionar. vuelve y me respondes lo siguiente:


Que windows utilizas?


----------



## JuAnSiTo (Oct 20, 2007)

Bueno, utilizo windows XP.

no encuentro el TANGO. EXE, encuentro es el tango.bat, es lo mismo?


----------



## JuAnSiTo (Oct 20, 2007)

Hola! todavia no he podido resolever el problema, alguien me puede ayudar?


Mirad lo que me sale en el TANGO:

http://img143.imageshack.us/img143/6544/img3000sf0.jpg
http://img145.imageshack.us/img145/4677/img2999zn8.jpg

Por favor, alguien me puede ayudar?


GRacias!


----------



## tshade (Feb 27, 2009)

Buenas, nosotros también tenemos el mismo problema. Estamos usando Windows Me con Tango PCB 1.2 y un driver VESA estándar de VBEMP x86 Project. Porque nuestra gráfica es una ATI x300 que no está soportada.
http://bearwindows.boot-land.net/vbe9x.htm

¿Has conseguido resolverlo? Un abrazo, gracias. Hasta ahora nos estaba funcionando perfectamente, hasta que cambiamos el hardware.


----------



## hazard_1998 (Feb 27, 2009)

mi viejo y querido tango!......

yo todavia debo tener el tango 3 para DOS, pero creo que en winxp no camina....


----------



## abity (May 11, 2009)

Hola no sé solucionastes tu problema. En la actualidad todavía trabajo con ese viejo pero fiel tango.
Si aún no logras hacerlo funcionar, en la carpeta donde instaló el programa tienes que buscar el archivo pcb.ini y lo renombras, luego le das enter al archivo pcb.exe. si aún no corre, se crea un nuevo archivo pcb.ini, lo abres con un editor de texto y en la tercera  lineas debe decir:

FILE_GRA "C:\TANGO\VGA.DRV"

Esto es programa instalado en disco C: en la carpeta Tango y dentro de una lista de archivos tiene que estar VGA.DRV

El programa funciona en Windows XP
Buena suerte.


----------



## tshade (May 12, 2009)

Sí, ya he conseguido hacerlo funcionar, como tú dices. Anda escaso de resolución, pero ¡qué se le va a hacer, es así!.

Gracias.


----------



## mirkojovic (Nov 10, 2009)

Una alternativa si es que quieren usar el tango en cualquier windows o linux es utilizar un emulador de DOS. EN Windows esta el DOSBox y en Linux el DOSemu.

Ahora, una pregunta porque yo tengo que recuperar archivos del tango. SUpuestamente tengo q tener los archivos .pcb y .net para trabajar, sino no hay manera verdad? 

Gracias

Mirko


----------



## electreitor (May 8, 2012)

Hola a todos, yo tambien utilicé el Tango PCB en el instituto. ¿Habría alguien tan amable de decir donde se puede descargar? Por desgracia lo perdí y tengo nostalgia de poder rescatarlo...


----------

